
Free satellite training and launch for students from developing nations - nilsocket
https://theprint.in/science/isro-to-launch-free-satellite-training-programme-for-students-from-developing-nations/72948/
======
nilsocket
Here is another post, indicating it is free for all students.

[https://www.firstpost.com/tech/science/isros-new-pslv-
varian...](https://www.firstpost.com/tech/science/isros-new-pslv-variant-to-
launch-power-student-satellites-for-free-starting-25-jan-5933331.html)

